# زوجات الأنبياء



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

*لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي زوجات الأنبياء أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ

الحقيقة يا جماعة و بداية من هذا المنطلق

حبيت إنى أعمل لكم موضوع عن زوجات الأنبياء

و حاجات كدة كن بيعملوها و إحنا بأة المفروض نقلدهن

و طبعا الموضوع موجه ل نون النسوة

و ياريت دخول جميع الرجال للتعليق و إبداء الرأى و النصيحة :smil16:

فلنبدأ بدءا حسننا

الشخصية الأولى راحيل 

الشخصية الثانية ثامار (1)


يا سااااااااااااااااااتر أستر يارب

الحقيقة حبيت  أبدأ ب راحيل زوجة يعقوب (إسرائيل) اللى هى خلفت يوسف و بنيامين

تمام ؟؟

راحيل يا إخونا عملت حاجة غريييييييييبة جدا

سرقت أصنام أبوها (لابان) ______________ أبوها كان وثنى (حما إسرائيل) D __XD

و سافرت مع زوجها (يعقوب "إسرائيل")

جه لابان إكتشف القصة

لم عزاله و راح جرى وراهم بالخدم و لما وصل عند يعقوب قال له : إنت سرقت أصنامى

قال له : فتشنى فتش __ و اللى تلاقى عنده الأصنام فى خيمته إقتله

المهم جه لابان قعد يدور هنا و هناك لغاية لما فى الآخر وصل خيمة ميييييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟

رااااااااااااااحيل ___________ الله يفتح عليكوا

طبعا لقى الأصنام ؟؟؟؟__________________ لأ 

ليه بأة ؟؟

34. وَكَانَتْ رَاحِيلُ قَدْ اخَذَتِ الاصْنَامَ وَوَضَعَتْهَا فِي حِدَاجَةِ الْجَمَلِ وَجَلَسَتْ عَلَيْهَا. فَجَسَّ لابَانُ كُلَّ الْخِبَاءِ وَلَمْ يَجِدْ.
35. وَقَالَتْ لابِيهَا: «لا يَغْتَظْ سَيِّدِي انِّي لا اسْتَطِيعُ انْ اقُومَ امَامَكَ لانَّ عَلَيَّ عَادَةَ النِّسَاءِ». فَفَتَّشَ وَلَمْ يَجِدِ الاصْنَامَ.

إيه حداجة الجمل ديه بأة ؟؟؟

والحِدْجُ: من مراكب النساءِ يشبه المِحَفَّة، والجمعُ أَحْداجٌ وحُدُوجٌ
http://www.baheth.info/all.jsp?term=حداجة

المهم هى قالت لأبوها أصلى أنا عندى الدورة الشهرية و مش قادرة أقوم

حد يعرف ليه السبب دا صدقه أبوها بسهولة ؟؟؟؟:hlp:

يعنى برضوا بالعقل كدة هى اللى عندها الدورة الشهرية مش بتقوم من مكانها ؟؟؟؟30:



أنا يا جماعة غرضى شريف :: نفسى آخدها أسوة حسنة:hlp:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> أنا يا جماعة غرضى شريف :: نفسى آخدها أسوة حسنة:hlp:
> *


*يخرب بيت مواضيعك ... مش هتجبيها البر أنتى leasantr
لو قلتى لى هى سرقت الأصنام لية هرد عليكى 
وأفهمك لية أبوها صدقها 
:hlp:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يخرب بيت مواضيعك ... مش هتجبيها البر أنتى leasantr
> لو قلتى لى هى سرقت الأصنام لية هرد عليكى
> وأفهمك لية أبوها صدقها
> :hlp:
> *​



*طما تقول لى بدل ما أنا محتاسة كدة

30:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طما تقول لى بدل ما أنا محتاسة كدة
> 
> 30:
> *​


*مش لما تقولى لى الأول هى سرقت الأصنام لية ؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش لما تقولى لى الأول هى سرقت الأصنام لية ؟؟*​


*
أقولك يا سيدى و لا يهمك 

هى (راحيل ) و أختها (ليئة) "زوجتا يعقوب -إختين و ضراير فى نفس الوقت"

أحسا إنهما مظلومتان إن أبوهما لم يعطيهما ميراث

فقالوا معقولة يعنى نطلع من المولد بلا حمص ؟؟؟؟

و كمان أبيهما أخذ ثمن زيجتهما من يعقوب (لما شغله عنده 14 سنة)

فقالا : هو إحنا سبايا و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟D-XD

بس فسرقت الأصنام


14. فَاجَابَتْ رَاحِيلُ وَلَيْئَةُ: «الَنَا ايْضا نَصِيبٌ وَمِيرَاثٌ فِي بَيْتِ ابِينَا؟
15. الَمْ نُحْسَبْ مِنْهُ اجْنَبِيَّتَيْنِ لانَّهُ بَاعَنَا وَقَدْ اكَلَ ايْضا ثَمَنَنَا؟
16. انَّ كُلَّ الْغِنَى الَّذِي سَلَبَهُ اللهُ مِنْ ابِينَا هُوَ لَنَا وَلاوْلادِنَا. فَالْانَ كُلَّ مَا قَالَ لَكَ اللهُ افْعَلْ».

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/31

ها يلا قولى السبب التانى :hlp:

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2013)

:warning:​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي زوجات الأنبياء أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ
> 
> 
> حد يعرف ليه السبب دا صدقه أبوها بسهولة ؟؟؟؟:hlp:
> ...


لا مش عارف متابع يمكن اعرف




> يعنى برضوا بالعقل كدة هى اللى عندها الدورة الشهرية مش بتقوم من مكانها ؟؟؟؟30:



اة ممكن 
بسبب الكسوف :smil16: *لم تتحرك تظهر حاجة او تكون لسة في البدايه وبرضو تظهر  **حاجة*


> *أنا يا جماعة غرضى شريف :: نفسى آخدها أسوة حسنة:hlp:*


تاخديها ن ناحية اية الكدب ولا السرقه 30:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :warning:​




*هرووووووووووووووووب
*:s:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هرووووووووووووووووب
> *:s:


*شفتى ؟؟
عجبك كدة ؟؟ ... مش قلت لك هتتحذف المشاركات ؟
آدى أخرة اللى ينجر ورا مواضيعك 
:smil8:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شفتى ؟؟
> عجبك كدة ؟؟ ... مش قلت لك هتتحذف المشاركات ؟
> آدى أخرة اللى ينجر ورا مواضيعك
> :smil8:
> *​



*مع إن يا أخى مشاركتك كانت بريئة جدا

دا أنا لسة ما إتكلمتش:hlp:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

*لهو انتى لسة هتتكلمى ؟؟
ماتهدى بقى ...أنا متابع من بعيد وماليش دعوة بيكى 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اة ممكن
> بسبب الكسوف :smil16: *لم تتحرك تظهر حاجة او تكون لسة في البدايه وبرضو تظهر  **حاجة*
> تاخديها ن ناحية اية الكدب ولا السرقه 30:


*
إيه اللى إنت كاتبه بالحبر السرى دا ؟؟؟؟؟

أنا وضحته بالأحمر و الأزرق:smil16:

كسوووووووووف !!!!

كسوف إيه يا راجل

فيه واحدة هتتكسف من أبوهاleasantr

لأ طبعا أكيد فيه سبب تانى

_____________________________________________

و بعدين أنا لسة ما أخدتش موضوع الكذب و لا السرقة

أنا بس عايزة أعرف كانت بتعمل إيه فى الدورة الشهرية 

عيب ؟؟؟ غلط ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لهو انتى لسة هتتكلمى ؟؟
> ماتهدى بقى ...أنا متابع من بعيد وماليش دعوة بيكى
> *​



أنا لسة ما قولتش معلومات :smil16:


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ممكن نعرف أيه الغرض من الموضوع .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن نعرف أيه الغرض من الموضوع .....؟؟؟؟*


*يتقفل ..!!*!
:t31::t31::t31::t31:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن نعرف أيه الغرض من الموضوع .....؟؟؟؟*


*
غرض مهم جدا طبعا

بس أنا لو قولته دلوقتى هيبقى باظ الموضوع و ما حدش هيدخل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يتقفل ..!!*!
> :t31::t31::t31::t31:​



*بجد عايز اعرف غرض الباشمهندسة إيرينى من الموضوع*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يتقفل ..!!*!
> :t31::t31::t31::t31:​



:smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

*الجبناء السيدات 

دخلوا و ما كتبوش تعليق

إخس إخس​*


----------



## V mary (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الجبناء السيدات
> 
> دخلوا و ما كتبوش تعليق
> 
> إخس إخس​*



*اصل الحقيقة يا ايريني حاجة محرجة 
ممكن نتكلم فيها كورس انا كبرت. فتيات الغد 
لكن اية الاحراج العلني المزمن الموجع المفزع 
قولي الغرض علي طول واحنا شعب زكي هنفهم علي طول 
ربنا ميحكمك علي ولية​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *اصل الحقيقة يا ايريني حاجة محرجة
> ممكن نتكلم فيها كورس انا كبرت. فتيات الغد
> لكن اية الاحراج العلني المزمن الموجع المفزع
> قولي الغرض علي طول واحنا شعب زكي هنفهم علي طول
> ربنا ميحكمك علي ولية​*



*فين الاحراج يا أوختشى ؟؟؟

على العموم أنا هأستنى لبكرة عشان يكونوا الناس بتوع بالليل دخلوا 


:hlp::hlp::hlp:
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

يا مواضيعك يا أيرو 

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 يونيو 2013)

اسوه حسنه  
 راحيل اللى قالت ليعقوب هبنى نسل والا اموت 
ولا اللى سرقت ابوها ولا اللى كذبت عليه فى اللى قولتيه 
علشان اعتقد تقول انها تعبانه ومش قادره تقوم 
طيب هى مش كانت اعتقد حامل فى بنيامين 
يعنى تبجح عاى الله وسرقه وكذب 
يبقى فين الاسوه الحسنه دى بقى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا مواضيعك يا أيرو
> 
> ​



*مالها بس مواضيعى يا رورو ؟؟؟

و بعدين معاكوا بأة دا أنا لسة ما أتكلمتش هههههههههههههه
*
:heat:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مالها بس مواضيعى يا رورو ؟؟؟
> 
> و بعدين معاكوا بأة دا أنا لسة ما أتكلمتش هههههههههههههه
> *
> :heat:


*ههههههههههههه متكلمتيش اومال لو اتكلمتى هتقولى ايه 
يلا يلا اتكلمى متكتميش حاجة فى قلبك *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> اسوه حسنه
> راحيل اللى قالت ليعقوب هبنى نسل والا اموت
> ولا اللى سرقت ابوها ولا اللى كذبت عليه فى اللى قولتيه
> علشان اعتقد تقول انها تعبانه ومش قادره تقوم
> ...


*
إستغفر الله العظيم يا شيخة

حرام عليكى ديه زوجة نبى 

و مش أى نبى

دا أبو الآباء

هاااااااااااااااااااااار إسود يا كافرة 

يقولوا علينا إيه دلوقتى ؟؟؟ ها

بنشتم فى اجدادنا ؟؟؟؟

إخس إخس إخس
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إستغفر الله العظيم يا شيخة
> *


*والصوردة دى بتمثل اية بقى أن شاء الله ؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه متكلمتيش اومال لو اتكلمتى هتقولى ايه
> يلا يلا اتكلمى متكتميش حاجة فى قلبك *​



*هو أنا قولت حاجة ؟؟؟

بكرة بأة أتكلم شوية 

يمكن الناس بتوع بالليل يفيدونا *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *والصوردة دى بتمثل اية بقى أن شاء الله ؟؟*​



*ديه بأة تفسيرها عندك :t9:

*


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2013)

هما خريجى هندسة لما يجبوا يعملوا مواضيع
يسخنوا كدة مرة واحدةههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هما خريجى هندسة لما يجبوا يعملوا مواضيع
> يسخنوا كدة مرة واحدةههههههه



*فين السخونية ديه بأة ؟؟؟

يا جدعان أنا لسة ما إتكلمتش 

ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ديه بأة تفسيرها عندك :t9:
> 
> *


*دى مش عشرة دول بيبقبوا خمستاشر
كل عقلة بتسبيحة على أتنين كف يبقوا 30 تسبيحة
وتوترى بصباع يبقوا تلاتة وتلاتين*
30:​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين السخونية ديه بأة ؟؟؟
> 
> يا جدعان أنا لسة ما إتكلمتش
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه*


البداية بتقول كدة هههههههه
شامم ريحة شياط عبود  ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دى مش عشرة دول بيبقبوا خمستاشر
> كل عقلة بتسبيحة على أتنين كف يبقوا 30 تسبيحة
> وتوترى بصباع يبقوا تلاتة وتلاتين*
> 30:​



*و ما معنى توترى ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> البداية بتقول كدة هههههههه
> شامم ريحة شياط عبود  ههههه



*طب صدقونى لسة ما إتكلمتش 

أنا مش شاممة ريحة شياط و لا حاجة 

أنا حاسة نوعا ما إنه مستمتع بالموضوع 30:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ما معنى توترى ؟؟؟*


*أنتى سيبتى زوجات الأنبياء ومسكتى فى معنى الوتر ؟
الوتر اللى هو العدد الفردى - واحد تلاتة - خمسة - سبعة
والوتر يعنى الله واحد 
علشان كدة بيقولوا التسبيحة وتر يعنى عدد فردى
أية رأيك لو كلمتينا عن ( أمهات المؤمنين ) مش أحسن ؟
:99::99::99:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب صدقونى لسة ما إتكلمتش
> أنا مش شاممة ريحة شياط و لا حاجة
> أنا حاسة نوعا ما إنه مستمتع بالموضوع 30:*


*لأ أنا با ستمتع أكتر بنصايبك اللى بتعمليها
الفكرة انى مستنى أحلى كلمة باقراها لك فى مواضيعك
يُغلق
بالتشكيل 
30:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى سيبتى زوجات الأنبياء ومسكتى فى معنى الوتر ؟
> الوتر اللى هو العدد الفردى - واحد تلاتة - خمسة - سبعة
> والوتر يعنى الله واحد
> علشان كدة بيقولوا التسبيحة وتر يعنى عدد فردى
> ...



*ما هم زوجات الأنبياء يبقوا أمهات المؤمنين برضوا

مش كدة ؟؟؟

على العموم الموضوع كله فى الدماغ  _________ بأطبخه على نار هااااااااااااااااادية  *


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 يونيو 2013)

إستغفر الله العظيم يا شيخة

حرام عليكى ديه زوجة نبى 

و مش أى نبى

دا أبو الآباء

هاااااااااااااااااااااار إسود يا كافرة 

يقولوا علينا إيه دلوقتى ؟؟؟ ها

بنشتم فى اجدادنا ؟؟؟؟

إخس إخس إخس
[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]






[/QUOTE]


اوعى تكونى ناويه تقيمى عليا الحد ههههه
بجد مش كل زوجات الانبياء يكونوا قدوه 
يعنى عندك ميكال  زوجة داود احتقرت داود لأنه كان فرحان برجوع تابوت العهد 
بتشبع زوجة داود  مرات اوريا الحثى زنت مع داود 
سليمان كان اغلب نساؤه يعبدو الاصنام 
لدرجة انهم عملوا باب صغير ووضعو قدامه تماثيل علشان لما سليمان يدخل يسجد من غير ما يحس 
رفقه مش خدعت اسحق علشان يعقوب ياخد البركه 
يبقى لا تقولى زوجة نبى او اولاد نبى  ممكن اخد منهم قدوه 
في منهم طبعا الكويس اكيد بس مش كلهم 
[/COLOR]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> اوعى تكونى ناويه تقيمى عليا الحد ههههه
> بجد مش كل زوجات الانبياء يكونوا قدوه
> يعنى عندك ميكال  زوجة داود احتقرت داود لأنه كان فرحان برجوع تابوت العهد
> بتشبع زوجة داود  مرات اوريا الحثى زنت مع داود
> ...



*لاااااااااااااااااااااااا

دا إنتى يتقام عيكى الحد و إحنا مستريحين

وقعتك سودا على إيدي 

لكن إنتى برضوا خدتينى فى دوكة و ما قولتليش هو ليه أبوها ما قالهاش :: قومى يا بت بلاش إستهبال مثلا*


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لاااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> دا إنتى يتقام عيكى الحد و إحنا مستريحين
> 
> ...



اعتقد انه عرف انها هى اللى سرقته ويعقوب قاله  اللى معاه اصنامك يقتل 
فخاف على راحيل ومرديش يكشفها لانها هى بنته طبعا مهما عملت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> اعتقد انه عرف انها هى اللى سرقته ويعقوب قاله  اللى معاه اصنامك يقتل
> فخاف على راحيل ومرديش يكشفها لانها هى بنته طبعا مهما عملت



*هو برضوا يعنى كان هيقتل بنته ؟؟؟

و لا يعنى كان لسة بأة فيه شرع (ناموس) ؟؟؟؟

لأ هو صدقها طبعا

بس ليه ما قومهاش ؟؟؟

فيه سبب 

حاولى تعرفيه

طب يا ستى هأديكى فرصة لبكرة 
*


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههه يعني مفيش فايدة مع مواضيعك دي

طيب هو لابان فعلاً صدقها ومجاش في باله إنها مخبياهم تحتها ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههههههه يعني مفيش فايدة مع مواضيعك دي
> 
> طيب هو لابان فعلاً صدقها ومجاش في باله إنها مخبياهم تحتها ؟؟؟؟
> *​



*ما قومهاش لييييييييييييييييييه بأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ملحوظة صغيرة: ينبغى ان نعلم أننا نتكلم عن شخصيات من الكتاب المقدس, لذا يجب انتقاء الألفاظ ...... *


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2013)

*لو كان جه في باله إنها مخبياهم تحتها ومقومهاش

يبقى هو كان فاهم إنها عايزة تخلف

ودي عادة وثنية

لأن تقريباً كان بيعتقدوا إن دم الحيض هو إحدى مكوني الجنين
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *لو كان جه في باله إنها مخبياهم تحتها ومقومهاش
> 
> يبقى هو كان فاهم إنها عايزة تخلف
> 
> ...



*هات مصدر المعلومة *


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2013)

*fr. ZAK*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 يونيو 2013)

بصى بقى اخر حاجه وصلتلها انه 
احترام لوالدها لانهم كانوا زمان بيعتقدو ان دى نجاسه 
وهى مش تنجس والدها 
وهستنى الاجابه بكره


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2013)

*متقولي الإجابة يا إيريني وتلخصي*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *متقولي الإجابة يا إيريني وتلخصي*​



*هو فيه بعد أبونا زكريا ؟؟؟؟

دا معلوماته ليها مصدر موثوق 100 ميه

كان عندى معلومة تانية بس بلاش بأة

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

*هأنام 

كفاية تعبت كدة النهاردة

تصبحوا على خير

بكرة بأة نكمل*


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو فيه بعد أبونا زكريا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> دا معلوماته ليها مصدر موثوق 100 ميه
> 
> ...



*آيه ده ؟؟؟!!!!!

هو أنا كدة جاوبتها صح

يـــا فرحتي :ura1:


بس آيه المعلومة التانية بأة ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2013)

*سيبك انتى .. انا عايزة اقرا مشاركة عبود المحذوفة :99: 

تصدقى يا ايرينى انتى مش هتهدى ولا يرتاحلك بال .. غير اما تشوفينا كلنا مجرورين بخط واحد30: .. *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سيبك انتى .. انا عايزة اقرا مشاركة عبود المحذوفة :99:
> 
> تصدقى يا ايرينى انتى مش هتهدى ولا يرتاحلك بال .. غير اما تشوفينا كلنا مجرورين بخط واحد30: .. *


*
هو الصراحة الصراحة أنا مش حفظاها بالظبط 

بس هأديلك ما معناها يعنى بس على الخاص بأة
____________________________________
إن جيتى للحق دا أنا كمان مشاركتى إتحذفت 30:
__________________________________________

و بعدين ليه بأة تنجروا بخط واحد

أنا بس اللى هأنجر و لو إنى مش عارفة ليه برضوا ؟؟؟

هو أنا تجاوزت فى حاجة لا سمح الله؟؟؟؟؟:smil8:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *لو كان جه في باله إنها مخبياهم تحتها ومقومهاش
> 
> يبقى هو كان فاهم إنها عايزة تخلف
> 
> ...



*هو طبعا لا يمكن يكون جه فى باله إنها مخبياهم 

أما من جهة العادة الوثنية فديه أول مرة أعرفها بصراحة​*


----------



## girgis2 (23 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو طبعا لا يمكن يكون جه فى باله إنها مخبياهم
> 
> أما من جهة العادة الوثنية فديه أول مرة أعرفها بصراحة​*



*اللـــه يعني الإجابة غلط 30:

أمال الإجابة الصحيحة هي آيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

متقولي بأة :11azy:

سيبك من جهة العادة الوثنية عشان ممكن أكون أنا اللي عندي خلط في المعلومات

هل لابان كان على نياته وهي عرفت تضحك عليه بحجة هايفة ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## girgis2 (23 يونيو 2013)

> *أنا بس اللى هأنجر و لو إنى مش عارفة ليه برضوا ؟؟؟*


*مش عارفه ليه برضه ؟؟؟!!!!

مهو إسلوبك الساخر ده في تقديم المعلومة هو اللي هيخليكي تنجري 30: 30: 30:


شوفي أنا عندي فكرة ممكن تكون حــل كويس:

قدمي مواضيعك وإشرحي معلوماتك بإسلوب جاد بعيد عن السخرية
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *مش عارفه ليه برضه ؟؟؟!!!!
> 
> مهو إسلوبك الساخر ده في تقديم المعلومة هو اللي هيخليكي تنجري 30: 30: 30:
> 
> ...


*
يعنى هو العيب فى إسلوبى بس ؟؟؟

بس دا يبقى ظلم

لأن هى ديه طريقتى على طول 

حتى فى بيتى مع أسرتى

مش عارفة أغير من أسلوبى

دا غير إنى ما أقصدش سخرية إنما قصدى تبقى قعدة كدة حلوة 

و كمان قصدى إننا كلنا نشترك فى التفكير

على فكرة ديه طريقة الماستر و الدكتوراه

يعنى العادى إن الدكتور يطلب منك معلومة و يسيبك تبحث عنها

و يسألك عن رأيك فيها و هل إنت مقتنع بيها و لا لأ

و جبت كام بحث فيها و كل بحث بيقول إيه ؟ و إنت مقتنع برأى مين و ليه ؟؟؟

الطريقة ديه هتعلمك البحث و أنا متأكدة بس معرفش هههههههه

إنكم حاولتوا تسألوا أحد ما

و يمكن كمان حاولتوا تبحثوا على النت 

صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هى ديه طريقتى __ لا أقصد سخرية

ترطيب الجو و دعوة للتفكير و البحث و السؤال __ لا أكثر و لا أقل


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *اللـــه يعني الإجابة غلط 30:
> 
> أمال الإجابة الصحيحة هي آيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*بالليل بأة أبقى أكتب لكم المعلومة اللى عندى إذا ما إتقطعش النور

هأقفل دلوقتى عشان ورايا مشاوير لازم أخلصها *


----------



## V mary (23 يونيو 2013)

*انا دخت 
طب أديني مفاتيح البحث 
حرام عليكي ​*


----------



## girgis2 (23 يونيو 2013)

> * يمكن كمان حاولتوا تبحثوا على النت
> 
> صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*هههههههههه أنا جيت أبحث عالنت لقيت نفسي مش عارف أكتب آيه أساساً*



> *ما أقصدش سخرية إنما قصدى تبقى قعدة كدة حلوة *


*طيب وبعدين ؟؟؟؟

مهو ممكن تكوني واخداها من باب ترطيب الجو وممكن يكون هو ده إسلوبك وبالشكل ده هتكوني معذورة

و الإدارة هتاخدها بشكل تاني:

ممكن إستهزاء بشخصيات من الكتاب المقدس

ممكن يقولولك ده هزار على مواضيع ميصحش إننا نتكلم فيها بإسلوب ضاحك لأن أي هزار فيها هيؤدي لمشاركات آخرى فيها نكهات غير مرغوبة ومصيرها الحذف

دا زائد كمان إنهم يهمهم شكل المنتدى ومواضيعه أمام العامة والزائرين

وبالشكل ده هما معذورين برضة

الحل إنك تشوفي طريقة إزاي تقدمي مواضيعك بإسلوب مختلف

أنا بقول كدة عشان خسارة مواضيعك القيمة دي تنتهي بكلمة يغلق
 *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 يونيو 2013)

احترام لوالدها 
لانهم بيعتبرو دى نجاسه 
فعدم قيامها دا تقدير لوالدها 
من كتاب تفسير سفر التكوين للارشيدياكون نجيب جرجس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *انا دخت
> طب أديني مفاتيح البحث
> حرام عليكي ​*


*
لأ مش هتلاقى على النت 

أو حاولى يمكن

أنا حاولت على النت و فشلت*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههههههه أنا جيت أبحث عالنت لقيت نفسي مش عارف أكتب آيه أساساً*
> 
> *طيب وبعدين ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*
إسمح لى 

شخصيات إيه اللى بتتكلم عليها ؟؟ هو كل الشخصيات اللى مكتوبة فى الكتاب المقدس __ قديسين و لا إيه ؟؟؟

هو أنا إتكلمت عن شخصيات زى بولس الرسول أو بطرس الرسول مثلا ؟؟؟

ثم إنى ما جبتش كلمة واحدة غلط و لم أذكر كلمة ضد أحد الأنبياء

23. أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيّاً فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ وَإِنْ حَسَناً فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟»

إنتم بهدلتونى و قفلتونى عن إنى أقول معلومة تخص عادات قديمة للقبائل

لا ملامة على غيرنا الذين ثارت غيرتهم عندما ذكرنا سيرة زوجات نبيهم بالسوء

لا ملامة عليهم نهائى

_____

ليه كدة عاملين تابوه عند ذكر مواضيع زى الدورة الشهرية  أومال هأكمل إزاى؟؟

أول مرة أتردد كدة عن كتابة معلومة 
______________

جاى تطلب منى أكتب بأسلوب مختلف!!!!

فجأة شعرت أنك تريد خروجى من المنتدى 

أنت تطلب منى ما لا أستطيع 

يبدو إنى بعد كدة هأكتفى بالتعليقات 

عارفة إنك تقصد خير لأنك كتبت مشاركتك بأسلوب راقى جدا
___________

برضوا أنا بأوجه إستفسارى لأستاذ صوت : ليه كل دا ؟؟؟



__________*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> احترام لوالدها
> لانهم بيعتبرو دى نجاسه
> فعدم قيامها دا تقدير لوالدها
> من كتاب تفسير سفر التكوين للارشيدياكون نجيب جرجس



*هى حرة إنها ما قامتش 

هو بأة ما قالهاش قومى ليه ؟؟؟

هل هو بيعتبر الدورة الشهرية نجاسة ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

*ثوانى أعمل قهوة و جاية أقولكم العادات القديمة أثناء الدورة الشهرية*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

ياخرابي انا قريت ال 7 صفحات 

علي فكره موضوعك ياايرو مفيد ومهم
ويكفي انك عايزه تعرفينا وتفدينا بتفاصيل التفاصيل اللي في الكتاب المقدس وده شئ يحُسبلك مش يحُسب عليكي ابدا . .. اما عن اسلوبك او طريقتك في سرد المواضيع فهما لايقيين عليكي ومميزين جداا "ده من وجهه نظري الشخصية فيكي" 

بس كل كلامي ده مايمنعش ان فيه حاجه لفتت انتباهي في موضوعك وهي الجمله دي :


> *قال له : فتشنى فتش __ و اللى تلاقى عنده الأصنام فى خيمته إقتله*


بقي "لابان" قال فتشني فتش ؟ اومال سيبتسي لاسماعيل ياسين ايه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





اكيد متابعه الموضوع بشغف.


----------



## girgis2 (25 يونيو 2013)

> *
> ليه كدة عاملين تابوه عند ذكر مواضيع زى الدورة الشهرية  أومال هأكمل إزاى؟؟
> 
> أول مرة أتردد كدة عن كتابة معلومة
> ...



*يا أخت إيريني

أنا لا عايزك تترددي في كتابة معلوماتك

ولا بقولك ده تابوه ولا حرام

ولا عايزك تكتفي بالتعليقات

ولا عايزك تسيبي المنتدى !!!!!!


بالعكس على فكرة أنا لو مش عاجبني موضوعك ولو مش شايف إنه موضوع مفيـــــد مكنتش دخلت ولا علقت ولا شاركت فيه أصلاً

بالنسبة لنقطة شخصيات الكتاب المقدس فمعاكي حق مش كل شخصيات الكتاب أنبياء وحتى الأنبياء نفسهم أخطأوا والكتاب قال أخطائهم ومخبهاش

(ومع ذلك الكتاب ذكر أخطائهم بإسلوب جــاد)

أنا كان غرضي مصلحتك عشان موضوعك ميتقفلش

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياخرابي انا قريت ال 7 صفحات
> 
> علي فكره موضوعك ياايرو مفيد ومهم
> ويكفي انك عايزه تعرفينا وتفدينا بتفاصيل التفاصيل اللي في الكتاب المقدس وده شئ يحُسبلك مش يحُسب عليكي ابدا . .. اما عن اسلوبك او طريقتك في سرد المواضيع فهما لايقيين عليكي ومميزين جداا "ده من وجهه نظري الشخصية فيكي"
> ...



*مش لابان يا واثقة

يعقوب هو اللى قال 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *يا أخت إيريني
> 
> أنا لا عايزك تترددي في كتابة معلوماتك
> 
> ...



*صدقنى عارفة غرضك و فاهماه

يلا بأة مش عارفة أغير من أسلوبى

و أهى المشاركة إتمسحت 

يمكن واثقة بس اللى لحقت تقراها

و ميرسيه جدا جدا على نصايحك

مش أقصد أزعلك (إذا كنت زعلت):thnk0001:

أنا بس خدت على خاطرى مش منك 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> برضوا أنا بأوجه إستفسارى لأستاذ صوت : ليه كل دا ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*مشف فاهم ....؟؟؟ كل اللى قلته اننا نتكلم عن شخصيات الكتاب المقدس .... واننا ينبغى ان نحرص عند انتقاء الفاظنا ..... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> ما قولتليش هو ليه أبوها ما قالهاش: قومى يا بت بلاش إستهبال مثلا*



*هل يليق ان نقول هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشف فاهم ....؟؟؟ كل اللى قلته اننا نتكلم عن شخصيات الكتاب المقدس .... واننا ينبغى ان نحرص عند انتقاء الفاظنا ..... *



*إزاى بأة يا أستاذى

لما مشرف بيكتب غير أى حد تانى

تحس فيها بأسلوب التهديد

حسيت إنك بتقول لى : عارفة لو قولتى كلمة كدة و لا كدة هأسيح دمك 

دا إحساس 
__________________________

و بعدين أنا مسكت تصرف راحيل عملته و رد فعل أبوها ___ هو أنا قولت حاجة غلط ؟؟؟:thnk0001:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل يليق ان نقول هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



دا لابان 

*إيه المشكلة ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*ايرينى ..... نحن نتكلم عن اشخاص الكتاب المقدس .... وهم غير معصومين .... فلا توجد عصمة للانبياء ... لان لكل شخص منهم خطاياه .... لكن مينفعش يكون فى كلامنا الفاظ هزار او سخرية ..... فلكل مقال مقام ... نحن لا نتكلم عن فريق كوره .... *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2013)

*ماشى أوكيه هآخد بالى المرة اللى جاية 

معلش ما تزعلش منى أنا بأتكلم معاكم هنا و كأنى فى بيتى 

يعنى أنا بأحكى القصص بالطريقة ديه وسط العيلة و عيلة العيلة 

كلهم بيبقوا قاعدين فاتحين بؤهم (مش عارفة ليه؟؟):thnk0001:

بس خلاص عرفت 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يونيو 2013)

*
نيجى بأة للشخصية التانية

و هى شخصية ثامار

هأحكى لكم القصة بإختصار

يهوذا إبن يعقوب أبو الآباء كان عنده تلات أولاد هم (على حسب الترتيب من الأكبر الى الأصغر):
1- عير
2-اونان
3-شيلة

المهم

عير تزوج بثامار

7. وَكَانَ عِيرٌ بِكْرُ يَهُوذَا شِرِّيرا فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ فَامَاتَهُ الرَّبُّ.

أصبحت ثامار أرملة

فيهوذا قال ل أونان : «ادْخُلْ عَلَى امْرَاةِ اخِيكَ وَتَزَوَّجْ بِهَا وَاقِمْ نَسْلا لاخِيكَ».

أونان إتضايق 

و علم إن النسل مش ليه فعمل إيه بأة ؟؟؟؟؟

9. فَعَلِمَ اونَانُ انَّ النَّسْلَ لا يَكُونُ لَهُ. فَكَانَ اذْ دَخَلَ عَلَى امْرَاةِ اخِيهِ انَّهُ افْسَدَ عَلَى الارْضِ لِكَيْ لا يُعْطِيَ نَسْلا لاخِيهِ.

مفهومة ديه و لا محتاجة تفسير ؟؟؟

طب إيه اللى حصل بأة ؟؟؟

10. فَقَبُحَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مَا فَعَلَهُ فَامَاتَهُ ايْضا.

ثامار بقيت أرملة للمرة التانية

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 

جه يهوذا أبوهم قال لثامار : أقعدى أرملة فى بيت أبوكى حتى يكبرشيلة إبنى

طبعا ديه كانت حجة

هو تقريبا حس إنها نحس أو يمكن كان عارف إن عياله مش متربيين 

لانَّهُ قَالَ: «لَعَلَّهُ يَمُوتُ هُوَ ايْضا كَاخَوَيْهِ».
__________________________________________________________

المهم بعد مدة من الأحداث ديه 
ماتت زوجة يهوذا
فبعد ما إتعزى و كدة 
فَصَعِدَ الَى جُزَّازِ غَنَمِهِ الَى تِمْنَةَ هُوَ وَحِيرَةُ صَاحِبُهُ الْعَدُلَّامِيُّ.

مين علمت بإنه راح لتمنة ؟؟؟؟

ثااااااااااااااماااااااااااااااااااار __________________________الله يفتح عليكوا

و طبعا كانت عارفة إن شيلة كبر فالمفروض تتزوجه 

عملت إيه بأة ؟؟

14. فَخَلَعَتْ عَنْهَا ثِيَابَ تَرَمُّلِهَا وَتَغَطَّتْ بِبُرْقُعٍ وَتَلَفَّفَتْ وَجَلَسَتْ فِي مَدْخَلِ عَيْنَايِمَ الَّتِي عَلَى طَرِيقِ تِمْنَةَ 

15. فَنَظَرَهَا يَهُوذَا وَحَسِبَهَا زَانِيَةً لانَّهَا كَانَتْ قَدْ غَطَّتْ وَجْهَهَا.

عايزاكم بسرعة كدة فى السريع المريع تعرفوا لى إيه هو لبس الزانيات بتاع زمان دا ؟؟؟

إوعى حد يفتكر إنى عايزة أعمل زيها





لكم فى زوجات الأنبياء أسوة حسنة :big4:


*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2013)

موضوعك حلووووو جدا يا ايريني و اسلوبك سهل يعني انا بفهم منك حاجات 
اكتر ما بفهمها لما بتكون باللغة العربية الفصحى  المعقدة 

انا هروووووووووح ادور على لبس الزانيات واجي اجاوبك ف السريع المريع 
استنيني بليز مش تمشي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> موضوعك حلووووو جدا يا ايريني و اسلوبك سهل يعني انا بفهم منك حاجات
> اكتر ما بفهمها لما بتكون باللغة العربية الفصحى  المعقدة
> 
> انا هروووووووووح ادور على لبس الزانيات واجي اجاوبك ف السريع المريع
> استنيني بليز مش تمشي



*عدا يوم أهو

فين الاجابة

مستنية أهو

على فكرة الاجابة بين طيات الآيات 

هتيجى 


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يوليو 2013)

*ما لكم يا ولاد مصر ؟؟

فينكم ؟؟؟*


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 يوليو 2013)

ثامار كان قصدها خير لكن تصرفها غلط 
كانت عايزه تقيم نسل لزوجها على امل يجى المسيح من نسلها 
يعنى الزنى  كان لغرض مش شهوه يعنى حسنة النيه 
ويهوذا نفسه قال انها ابر منى 
الاجابه 

الزانيه العاديه مش يتغطى وشها 
لكن اللى كانت بتندر نفسها للزنى للألهه 
يعنى تزنى لمدة سنه وبعد كده تاخد كل اللى جمعته من الزنى 
وتقدمه للاله عشتروت  دى كانت بتغطى وشها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يوليو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ثامار كان قصدها خير لكن تصرفها غلط
> كانت عايزه تقيم نسل لزوجها على امل يجى المسيح من نسلها
> يعنى الزنى  كان لغرض مش شهوه يعنى حسنة النيه
> ويهوذا نفسه قال انها ابر منى
> ...



*فين إجابة السؤال ؟؟

السؤال :

ما هو لبس الزانيات زمان ؟؟؟*


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 يوليو 2013)

اعرف انهم كانوا بيلبسوا حجاب  لكن غير كده معرفش  بصراحه  قولى الاجابه بقى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يوليو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> اعرف انهم كانوا بيلبسوا حجاب  لكن غير كده معرفش  بصراحه  قولى الاجابه بقى



*تقصدى نقاب أم حجاب ؟؟؟*


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يوليو 2013)

النقاب كانت بتلبسه اللى بتزنى للالهه 
لكن الحجاب كانت بتلبسه الزانيه العاديه 
دا كل اللى اعرفه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يوليو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> النقاب كانت بتلبسه اللى بتزنى للالهه
> لكن الحجاب كانت بتلبسه الزانيه العاديه
> دا كل اللى اعرفه



*جبتى المعلومة الخطيرة ديه من وين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يوليو 2013)

بصراحه من كتاب تفسير سفر التكوين
 للارشيدياكون نجيب جرجس 
قولى اجابتك بقى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يوليو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> بصراحه من كتاب تفسير سفر التكوين
> للارشيدياكون نجيب جرجس
> قولى اجابتك بقى



*ما تدينى الكتاب دا

فين اللينك بتاعه​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يوليو 2013)

لا دا عندى فى البيت  بس ممكن تدورى اكيد هتلاقيه 
الارشيدياكون نجيب جرجس من المفسرين المتمزين جدا 
واللى بيكونوا شاملين جدا 
بس للاسف تنيح قبل ما يكمل باقى  تفسير العهد الجديد 
وكم سفر من العهد القديم 
كل ده ومقولتيش الاجابه ايه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يوليو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> لا دا عندى فى البيت  بس ممكن تدورى اكيد هتلاقيه
> الارشيدياكون نجيب جرجس من المفسرين المتمزين جدا
> واللى بيكونوا شاملين جدا
> بس للاسف تنيح قبل ما يكمل باقى  تفسير العهد الجديد
> ...



*هأكتب الاجابة من البيت عشان عندى فيديوهات 

لكن هنا فى الشغل مش عندى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يوليو 2013)

*ها نكمل و لا إنتوا متابعين الأخبار ؟؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ها نكمل و لا إنتوا متابعين الأخبار ؟؟؟​*


انتي بتسألي ياايرو
طبعا كملي
وانا متابعه معاكي جداا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يوليو 2013)

*متابع طبعا*​


----------



## Veronicaa (13 يوليو 2013)

لباس الزانيات على حد علمي كان النقاب...

لكن لم تردي على السؤال بخصوص رحيل؟؟

موضوع جميل... متابعة له


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> لباس الزانيات على حد علمي كان النقاب...
> 
> لكن لم تردي على السؤال بخصوص رحيل؟؟
> 
> موضوع جميل... متابعة له



*لأ أنا رديت 

لكن الاجابة إتحذفت من الادارة 

تقريبا عشان مافيش مصدر 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2013)

*أولا أنا لازم لازم أشكركم كلكم لمشاركتكم و متابعتكم و تفاعلكم و إثرائكم للموضوع

ثانيا : الاجابة 

لبس الزانيات كان النقااااااااااب (إجابة صحيحة)

و كانت الفكرة هى تغطية الوجه

إنما ليه بأة؟؟؟؟

الزانية من دول كانت مش بتبقى لابسة النقاب برة البيت على طول

لأ طبعا

كانت بتلبس النقاب لما تحب تروح تزنى فقط

و كانت بتبقى مغطية وجهها أثناء الزنى __ و ديه نقطة مهمة _ بدليل إن يهوذا ما عرفهاش خالص

متخيلين ؟؟

زنى معها و لم يعرفها _____________ متخيلين ديه ؟؟؟





طب ليه بأة كانت الزانية بتعمل كدة

ببساطة عشان ماحدش يعرفها 

فما حدش يعايرها


يعنى مثلا لو تخيلنا مثلا مثلا يعنى 

لو جبنا بنات و ستات المنتدى

إيرينى و حبو و شقاوة و وايت و ماريا و بتول و فيرونيكا و و و و (بلاش دونا و أمة ) هههههههههههههههههههه




و لبسنا كلنا نقاب و روحنا مكان معين

أتحداكم إذا عرفتونا من بعضنا

لو واحدة فينا مثلا مثلا عملت بيبى وسط الشارع 

أتحداكم إذا عرفتوا مين هى




إتفهمت كدة ؟؟؟

و إتفضلوا الفيديو دا
[YOUTUBE]iSixNyQFhpM[/YOUTUBE]

فى الفيدو العارضات لابسين النقاب مع إظهار أعينيهن و سيقانهن

و برغم ذلك لايمكن تعرفهم من بعض

أنا عن نفسى مش عارفة هم 2 و لا 3

أى تعليق - أو أى حاجة مش مفهومة؟؟؟

أعدت أكتب فى التعليق دا نص الساعة عشان بأظبط  الألفاظ  






*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أولا أنا لازم لازم أشكركم كلكم لمشاركتكم و متابعتكم و تفاعلكم و إثرائكم للموضوع
> 
> ثانيا : الاجابة
> 
> ...


يالهوووووووووي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



انتي مش خايفه واحده منقبه تسجل معانا وتشوف مشاركتك دي 
مش عارفه ممكن تعمل فيكي ايه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بس معقوله ياايرو حد يستعمل النقاب اللي هو شرع ربنا " من وجه نظرهم يعني" في الاشياء هذه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *إيرينى و حبو و شقاوة و وايت و ماريا و بتول و فيرونيكا و و و و (بلاش دونا و أمة ) هههههههههههههههههههه*


ياشيخة طوفي من بوقك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بس مش ممكن يتعرفوا من طولهم او وزنهم مثلا ؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 يوليو 2013)

النقاب لايلغي جميع الصفات بل فقط الوجه
ومعرفة شخصية المنقبه من اول مره ليس سهلا لكن بعدها ممكن تمييزها عن غيرها لان سيكون لها شكلا خاصا تبقى صورته محفوظه
وفي هذه القصه طبعا لايمكن تمييزها الا عن طريق صوتها وهناك التزام بعدم كشف هوية الزانيه لمن يزني معها وهذا ممكن جداااا


----------



## Veronicaa (13 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ أنا رديت
> 
> لكن الاجابة إتحذفت من الادارة
> 
> ...


طب وانا هعرف الرد منين؟؟
ممكن تبعثيه بالخاص؟:2:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يالهوووووووووي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*واحدة واحدة بس عليا 

أنا مش عايزة أدخل فى موضوع النقاب الاسلامى

بس قصة النقاب فى الاسلام كان ليها قصة كدة ليها دعوة بالتبرز للنساء

يا ستى القصة و ما فيها إن الستات كانوا بيخرجوا عشان يتبرزوا بالليل

(أنا مش عارفة إذا حذئتهم الصبح هيعملوا إيه__ ما أعرفش)

هن باين كن مظبطينها كدة _ الساعة البيولوجية بأة هههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم يعنى عشان ما أطولش عليكى

إتشرع النقاب عشان التبرز 

فلما يتعرى الجزء اللى تحت (أثناء التبرز)

ما تعرفيش عيشة من فاطمة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

__________________________
بس بينى و بينك كان فيه واحدة فيهم مميزة فى الطول أو يمكن اللون إسمها :سَوْدَةُ بِنْتُ زَمْعَةَ زَوْجُة محمد
بدليل إن عمر بن الخطاب قال لها : أما والله ما تخفين علينا‏

طيب يعنى هو إيه اللى وداه هناك

غاوى يشم الريحة ؟؟
http://www.al-eman.com/الكتب/فتح ال...جِ النِّسَاءِ إِلَى الْبَرَازِ/i9&d17602&c&p1
__________________________________________

يعنى لو إنتى أصلا عارفة مجموعة أشخاص و إتنقبوا مش هتعرفى تميزيهم إلا لو فى حالة طول أو وزن مميز
___________________________________________

الفكرة فى التستر

____________________________________-


ثامار بأة لما لبست لبس الزانيات 

و زنت مع أبو زوجها ___ لم يعرفها 

متخيلاها ديه ؟؟


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> النقاب لايلغي جميع الصفات بل فقط الوجه
> ومعرفة شخصية المنقبه من اول مره ليس سهلا لكن بعدها ممكن تمييزها عن غيرها لان سيكون لها شكلا خاصا تبقى صورته محفوظه
> وفي هذه القصه طبعا لايمكن تمييزها الا عن طريق صوتها وهناك التزام بعدم كشف هوية الزانيه لمن يزني معها وهذا ممكن جداااا



*كمان يا باشمهندس الصوت عشان يبقى مميز 

لازم يكون فيه قاعدة طويلة 

و دودودودودودودودو كلام رغى

أو كان فيه لدغة فى حرف معين زى السين أو الشين أو الراء أو أو

أو يكون صوتها طخين أوى أو مسرسع أوى 

غير كدة مش هيبقى مميز

و بالأخص إذا فات كام سنة و ما شافهاش*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *واحدة واحدة بس عليا
> 
> أنا مش عايزة أدخل فى موضوع النقاب الاسلامى
> 
> ...


الصراحه مش قادره اتخيل اي حاجه من اللي انتي كتبتيها:08:

يعني هما الستاات دول مكانش عندهم بيوت خالص؟
يعني معقولة معندهمش حمامات wc  توليتات بثروم كبنيهات او اي حاجه تسترهم يعني بدل فكره النقاب دي ؟:w00t:

طيب سيبك من الستات دلوقتي
 عمر بن الخطاب هو وكل الرجاله كانوا بيتصرفوا ازاي في الموضوع ده
بالنقاب برضوا ولا ايه ؟:t9:

وبعدين مين سوده دي هههههه 
ده اسمها ولا لونها يعني
الصراحه انا توهت منك خالص ياايرو:heat:


----------



## هشام المهندس (14 يوليو 2013)

استاذه ايريني الغاليه
هناك فرق بين تمييز الصوت والصوت المميز فالاصوات يمكن تمييز صاحبها حتى وان كان غير مميز او بعلة ما وحتى لو بعد سنوات فاحيانا نتعرف على اشخاص من اصواتهم وكنا قد نسينا اشكالهم او تغيرت بمرور الزمن ...

ثامار بأة لما لبست لبس الزانيات 

و زنت مع أبو زوجها ___ لم يعرفها 

الامر طبيعي فهو لايستطيع تمييزها للاسباب التي ذكرتها سابقا ما عدا الصوت وبالتاكيد هناك طريقتين اما تغيير نبرة الصوت او عدم الكلام وهو الارجح في القصه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الصراحه مش قادره اتخيل اي حاجه من اللي انتي كتبتيها:08:
> 
> يعني هما الستاات دول مكانش عندهم بيوت خالص؟
> يعني معقولة معندهمش حمامات wc  توليتات بثروم كبنيهات او اي حاجه تسترهم يعني بدل فكره النقاب دي ؟:w00t:
> ...



*بت يا واثقة عايزين نركز فى ثامار دلوقتى





​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يوليو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> استاذه ايريني الغاليه
> هناك فرق بين تمييز الصوت والصوت المميز فالاصوات يمكن تمييز صاحبها حتى وان كان غير مميز او بعلة ما وحتى لو بعد سنوات فاحيانا نتعرف على اشخاص من اصواتهم وكنا قد نسينا اشكالهم او تغيرت بمرور الزمن ...
> 
> ثامار بأة لما لبست لبس الزانيات
> ...



*أيواااااااااااااااااااااااا

هو دا اللى أنا أقصده

الله ينور عليك*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> و ياريت دخول جميع الرجال للتعليق و إبداء الرأى و النصيحة :smil16:
> 
> *



الرجالة مؤدبييين مالهومش في الحاجات دي :love34::love34:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> الرجالة مؤدبييين مالهومش في الحاجات دي :love34::love34:​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و إيه اللى دخلك ؟؟؟

فضول ؟؟:smil12:*


----------

